# Dream recall!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OK A New thread for a New year!









Last night I had a dream
Like most of you, what I dream I forget but this is one I could remember this morning 
and I thought how about we had a thread where we could write that dream down, 
and maybe find the translation for it 

I'm not saying we will find the meanings to all our dreams, but it could be pretty fun to read  
So if you dreamt it and can remember it *POST IT HERE *

Any dream at all can be posted serious, silly, rude, recurring, daft and plain weird ones 









Any thought or feelings regarding this thread can be posted here too 
~Dizzi~



Every dream is connected with your own "reality" your emotions, or your experiences. 
No other individual can have your background,​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I will start 
heres mine

I dreamt I took a pregnancy test - it was positive but somehow I had three tests in my hand and one was negative, but both my friends were pregnant and they had peed on the other 2 tests I was now holding !!!
So my dream had me searching shops and supermarkets to buy another test, which I could then prove to DH I was pregnant with, but of course all the tests were sold out, and I was left wondering if it had all been a dream when I woke up !

And heres a dream interpretaion of *pregnacy test * 
_Pregnancy Test 
To dream that you are taking a pregnancy test, may be a metaphor for a new phase you are entering in your life (a new job, relationship, etc.) You may feel that you are being put to the test as to whether you are prepared or ready for these changes. Alternatively, this dream may be literal in meaning and address your anxieties/fears of getting pregnant.   
_

So Whos next


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

hiya dizzi, im curious what mine means hun i keep having dreams and they feel wierd cos i keep falling off some sort of bridge it feels wierd and sorry if anyone thinks im wierd but its doing my head in dh keeps saying its the redbull im drinking n funny enough i dint drink any last night and dint have one! its alsways the same people there too!!!!!!!!!


mmmmmm at your dream int it amazing what they intepret about dreams!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi dizzi what a great thread!

I have a book on dream interpratations so when i get chance i will try and intepret peoples dreams!

Kate xx​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Great thread.

I hardly ever recall my dreams. For years I thought I didn't dream but I have since been told that people usually only remember them if they are very vivid or they have been woken up from them suddenly.

One dream that I can remember was during one of my 2WWs. No intepretation needed for this one; I think it pretty much speaks for itself. 

I dreamt I was some kind of travelling salesman (except I wasn't selling anything). I approached this big old house witt a long drive. Along the drive was several old fruit trees - pear trees to be precise. Although I knew them to be pears, they actually looked like oranges on the outside (i.e. the skin all bumpy and orange). Almost all the trees were empty of fruit, but this one tree had two pears on it, which I picked. I made my way to the house and rang on the bell. A butler (or someone like one) answered the door. I could see behind him that it was a casino and there were a lot of people placing bets on this absolutely huge roulette wheel. The butler didn't want to buy whatever it was I had to offer but invited me to join in the games. I accepted, but discovered that I had no money at all and the only posessions I had were these two pears. I explained this to the butler who said that it would be perfectly acceptable to bet using them. So I gamely went in and placed my pears down on a number and someone spun the wheel. Just at that point I realised that the pears were the only thing I had in the whole world and I had just bet everything on the spin of a wheel.
Then I woke up. Never did find out if my number came up!

I'll have to dig out my journal where I recorded my dreams and post some more.

C~x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Great thread !! 

Just posted in my 2ww diary that I am having some strange dreams . . . some of which are very vivid and upsetting me for the whole of the next day.

Last night I dreamt that I was pregnant at the same time as SIL (who I don't get on with) and the babies were due at the same time.  Well DH decided to go with SIL while she had her baby and leave me to have our baby by myself and didn't even telephone to see how I was.

I was so upset this morning and DH just laughed it off and said that would never happen . . . so why am I still so upset now 

I think this TTC and 2WW is having a strange effect on me already. 

T xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Thanks for the great comments,

Caz  
_*Pear * 
To see a pear in your dream, symbolizes the womb, fertility and thus may refer to some female in your life. It is also often associated with the Virgin Mary. The dream may also be a pun on a "pair" of something. 
To see a pear tree in your dream, represents new opportunities. 
*Casino * 
To dream that you are in a casino, signifies the risk-taker within you. If you are a reserved or passive person, then the dream suggests that you should take a chance. If you are not, then it implies that you need to make a more informed decision instead of relying on fate
_

Kee
_If you dream you are *falling * but you are not frightened or harmed shows that you will meet with adversity but overcome it with ease. If the fall greatly frightens you then will you under go a major struggle in life. If you are injured in the fall you will lose many friends.
To dream that you are crossing a *bridge*, signifies an important decision or a critical junction in your life. This decision will prove to be a positive change with prosperity and wealth in the horizon. Bridges represent a transitional period in your life where you will be moving on to a new stage.

Tashja  
Pregnancy
If the dreamer is a woman and you dream you are pregnant then you will see a big increase in your income
To see your own family in your dream, represents security, warmth and love. Consider also the significance of a particular family member or the relationship you have with them. 
And the feeling I assumed your post suggested best was *betrayed*, let me know if another feeling was more dominant 
To dream that you have been betrayed, represents your suspicions about a particular person, relationship or situation. This dream often occurs when you are having feelings of insecurity and are faced with major commitments in your life at the same time


Kate
I would Love for you to add interpretations here too!

~Dizzi~
All interpretaions are taken from 3rd party sources and are not meant to change anyones lives.
they may not be accurate either - please remember this is just a fun thread!_


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

thanks dizzi i must say agreat thread too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hints for Dream recall

Any time you awaken, keep your eyes closed (or shut them if already open) and remain as motionless as possible. If you moved since waking, return to your earlier body position. *Gather as many images, feelings or impressions as you can*, then rise and immediately record them in a journal (which you keep bedside) no matter how brief or vague they may at first seem. You'll be surprised at how much more you can remember as you write.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi dizzi when i get 5 mins i will see what the book says!!  

Trying to think of my dream last nite now!!!! How annoying!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

i had a dream where i was sitting on a bus with this girl and we both were holding pregnancy tests..hers was positve and mine mwas neg so i took mhers and sucked it   i then was trying to steer this little white rabbit into my house via fields by using the headlights of my car!! i am a very sane person i must add!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

emmyloupink 
To dream of rabbits denotes faithfulness in love and a great friendship. Very good business ventures.
To see  a white rabbit in your dream, symbolizes faithfulness of a lover.

To dream that you are taking a pregnancy test, may be a metaphor for a new phase you are entering in your life (a new job, relationship, etc.) You may feel that you are being put to the test as to whether you are prepared or ready for these changes. Alternatively, this dream may be literal in meaning and address your anxieties/fears of getting pregnant.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I dar'nt tell u my dreams u would send the men in white coats for me straight away !!!

One that puzzles my sister is :
She dreamt that she got our whole family in the car and is driving us all to the crematoriam to be burnt so we can be with our dad, who died last year anyway we are all sat there waiting for our turn and my dad walks in and says he doesnt want his go as he will be there soon enough anyway, she says it is really real and when she wakes up she is devastated all day, she has been having odd dreams for a few months we say it is grief but they are really upsetting her alot.
so if u think her dream is odd god only knows what u would think of mine !!!lol
lou xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lou 

To see and talk with your dead parents in your dreams, represents your fears of losing them or your way of coping with the loss. You may want that last opportunity to say your final good-byes to them.
This dream may also be a way for you to resolve your feelings with those who have passed on.
*Cremation*
To dream that someone is being cremated, represents purification and your strive for perfection.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

ok i had 3 really strange dreams last nite and woke 3 times!!

first one i was in my tutorial class and my tutor was there - she said we could have a break - i was stood by the vending machine with my hubby, cousin and her boyfriend and they all decided they were going outside for a smoke! So i went to the toilet but (sorry tmi) i dropped my ring down there - i didnt want to flush so i put my hand down there and pulled it out! SORRY i did warn u!! lol Then i was back in the tutorial and the tutor was asking me to describe my t-shirt!?!! it was blue with merry written on it! She started having a go at me and i was crying. I then woke up and i was actually crying!

Second one was i was on a bus with my friend and the bloke sat in front of me was Harry Harper from Casualty!! He kept trying to hold my hand but i wouldnt have it then i got off the bus and left my red handbag on the bus!

Last one was i was sat around a table with my hubby, his mum, my mum, my dad and his evil girlfriend! She was having a go at me so i had a go back at her - i was really shouting at her and then she said im not taking anymore of this and walked off. My dad tried to have a go at me but i told him to be quiet! Then everyone of them were having a go at me around this round pine table! my MIL started prodding me with a long stick and the next thing i was on the floor throwing up into a bucket!! Then there were these nurses around me and apparently i had taken 140mgs of morphine (which in real life would kill me!!) And then i woke up!

And now u all think im a loon!!! lol

Kate xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

WOW Kate what a busy night you had!
here are some of the meanings form key areas in your dreams!

To dream that you are in a *classroom*, symbolizes that you may be learning an important life lesson. 
To see a *toilet * in your dream, symbolizes a release of emotions or getting rid of something in your life that is useless !!!!
To *wake up crying*, represents some suppressed hurt or previous trauma that is coming up to the surface. You can no longer suppress these emotions. They need to be dealt with head on.
To *dream that you are crying*, signifies a release of negative emotions that is more likely caused by some waking situation rather than the events of the dream itself it is a way to regain some emotional balance and a way to safely let out your fears and frustrations.

To see a particular *actor * or actress in your dream, look at the role they are playing. Even though you may not know them on a personal level, how you perceive them or the characters they play can provide understanding in how it relates to you To see a celebrity in your dream, represents your beliefs and understanding about him or her. Something in you waking life has triggered these similar beliefs and feelings. It is not uncommon that your obsession with a certain celebrity may carry over onto your dream world. *Celebrities* are often seen as heroes and all that is mighty. Also consider any puns within the name. 
*Red* is also the color of danger, shame, sexual impulses and urges. Red is an indication of raw energy, force, vigor, intense passion, aggression, power, courage and passion. 
The color red has deep emotional and spiritual connotations

To dream that others are *angry with you*. signifies your struggle to regain their lasting favor and friendships
To see *your parents * in your dream, symbolizes both power, shelter, and love. You may be expressing your concerns and worries about your own parents. Alternatively, it represents the merging of the female and male aspects of your character
To dream that you are in a dispute with your *mother-in-law*, signifies that you will be greatly annoyed by callous and unfeeling people around you.

To dream that you are *vomiting*, indicates that you need to reject or discard an aspect of your life that is revolting. There are some emotions or concepts that you need to confront and then let go.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh Dizzi - this is great - I had a weird dream last night.

Dreamt that the company I work for were running out of office space and I was getting the sack as there was no room for me anymore - my boss did not tell me and I just heard it on the grapevine - I felt sorry for my boss and understood why he was doing it but I was sobbing my heart out in the dream and being comforted by a male colleague.

A recurring dream I always have is that I am sitting on a toilet - it could be in someone's house, in a pub, museum or wherever and there is always a clear window or part of the toilet cubicle is missing and although no one is looking at me I am worrying that people can see me.   

Any ideas on what these might mean?

Thanks.

Popsy x


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi there 

Had a weird dream last night, here goes!

Me and Dh had moved to a new house, when I went to lock the front door the key kept turning round and round  in the lock but the actual door wouldn't lock! When I opened the door to check if it was locked there was an old man (think it was a ghost) he was trying to pull me back into the house(I was too scared to look at his face!) Later in the dream I tell my Dh and he says the house is haunted and to get our Minister to come and exorcise the place!!!

Then I woke up!!  What does a key signify as I must have turned it about 20 times?!

I really sound like a weirdo! 

Linda xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi dizzi this was a fab idea!

Thanks for taking the time to interpret my dream! It all makes sense to my real life as well!

Kate xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Found it!



cleg said:


> hi ladies
> 
> i keep having a really weird recurring dream + last night was about the 4th time i've had it, i'll tell you what it is and if anyone knows anything about dreaming maybe you could shed some light on any meanings it might hold:
> 
> ...


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Kate

Ive not forgotton this thread Ladies, 
its just I need to use my home PC and it died on me last night  
hope to be doing the replies on tuesday

keep posting 

Feed back on meanings appreciated too  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi dizzi when i get more time and not working i will do so hun!

Hope u are ok?

Kate xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi , 
I'm on buseralin right now so i expect wierd dreams , but the one i had last night was truely awfull .

Basically , it was my sisters wedding , but when we got to the venue where she was to get married , it had been double booked , i had the wrong colour shoes ( orange ? ) and my MIL had died and been placed in cold water in my parents bath to 'keep her fresh' 

I feel kind of bad posting this as it sounds so awfull and sick , but just had to share it somewhere to try and get my mind off it . Incidently my MIL died last year , and she looked exactly the same in the bath as she did when we said goodbye to her when she was in her coffin .

Another FF recommended i sleep with amerthist under my pillow to help with the bad dreams and last night was the first time i had done this and the dreams were worse that ever  

Freespirit
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Free ((hugs))

Do you have a Dream catcher  try and get one as authentic as you can Little bit more expensive but so worth it.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a dream catcher as well! I love them!

Kate xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Me too got mine from the Badlands in Dakota


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

My dad got mine so dont know where from!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

linchick  
To see a* house * in your dream, represents your own soul and self.
If the house is empty, then it indicates feelings of insecurity
To dream that you are *entering through a door*, signifies new opportunities that will be presented before you. You are entering into a new stage in your life, moving from one level of consciousness to another. In particular, a door that opens to the outside, signifies your need to be more accessible to others, whereas a door that opens into the inside, denotes your desire for inner exploration and self-discovery. 
To dream that of *locked doors*, signifies opportunities that are denied and not available to you or that you have missed out on.
To dream of a haunted house, signifies unfinished emotional business, related to your childhood family, dead relatives, or repressed memories and feelings. 
In general, *ghosts* symbolizes aspects of yourself that you fear. This may involve a painful memory, guilt, or some repressed thoughts. You may be afraid of death and dying. Alternatively, ghosts are representative of something that is no longer obtainable or within reach. It indicates a feeling of disconnection from life and society. This dream may be a calling for you to move on and abandon your outdated modes of thinking and behavior.

To see a *key* in your dream, symbolizes opportunities, access, control, secrets, or responsibilities. You may be locking away your own inner feelings and emotions. If you hear the sounds of keys rattling, then it indicates that you have the right attitude toward life. You are heading in the right direction and asking all the right questions in the process. It is also a sign of decisive action.

Popsy Dee  
I am struggling to find a meaning of "job loss/sacked"
So have looked at your feelings instead
To dream that you are *sad*, signifies a positive turn of events. It is generally a good dream foretelling good things are about to happen in your near future
To dream that you are in *tears*, signifies that a healing of some sort is taking place in your life. The tears symbolize compassion, emotional healing and spiritual cleansing. Alternatively, tears may indicate pain
To see your *coworkers* in your dream, highlights aspects of your waking relationship with them, including difficulties/support. It signifies your ambition, struggles and competitive nature.
*The Toilet is Exposed:*
You may be in a situation that compromises your usual sense of privacy. 
To dream that you are in a *public restroom * with no stalls, signifies your frustrations about getting enough privacy. It may also indicate that you are having difficulties letting go of old emotions. If you reveal these feelings, you are afraid that others around you will judge and criticize you.


ClegTo see *God * in your dream, signifies your spirituality and expression of your feelings about divinity. God also symbolizes an untouchable, unreachable, and unattainable notion of perfection. Thus such a dream may highlight your struggles and attempts with trying to be perfect.

To dream that* God speaks to you*, signifies feelings of guilt, eternal punishment, and damnation.

It might also refer to a set of emotions you use to deal with anxiety - i.e. your own belief that a higher power is in charge, so therefore you are okay in the world and are not responsible - thus an escape from responsibility
It might refer to a set of moral or philosophical beliefs you hold; self judgement; something/someone you worship
It might be a feeling of connection with humanity; an expression of the fundamental creative/destructive process in oneself; a sense of your living interaction or relationship with all beings and the universe.

Free
To see a *wedding* in your dream, symbolizes a new beginning or transition in your current life.
Dreams involving weddings are generally negative and highlight some anxiety or fear.
It often refers to feelings of bitterness, sorrow, or death.
Alternatively, wedding dreams reflect your issues about commitment and independence.
To see your* sister * in your dream, symbolizes some aspect of your relationship with her, whether it one of sibling rivalry, caring, protectiveness, etc. Your sister may draw attention to your family role and sense of belonging. It may also serve to remind you that someone in your waking life has characteristics similar to your sister. Alternatively, your sister may be a metaphor and actually refer to a nun. In this case, she may represent spiritual issues.

*Orange* denotes friendliness, courtesy, lively, sociability, and an out-going nature. You may want to expand your horizons and look into new interests. 
In general,* shoes * represent your approach to life. It suggests that you are well-grounded or that you are down to earth

To see your *mother-in-law * in your dream, foretells that after much bitter disagreements. things will be resolved in a pleasant and amicable manner
Dreaming of someone who is dead, a relative or loved one, is quite common. After all, the person may have played a big part in your life
To see a* bathtub * in your dream, suggests a need for self-renewal and escape from everyday problems. You need to rid yourself of the burdens that you have been carrying. Alternatively, it indicates your mood for love and pursuit of pleasure and relaxation.

 ~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok - will give u my interpretations now dizzi! Or try at least!



Dizzi squirrel said:


> WOW Kate what a busy night you had!
> here are some of the meanings form key areas in your dreams!
> 
> To dream that you are in a *classroom*, symbolizes that you may be learning an important life lesson.
> ...


Ok im not too sure about the important lesson in life - maybe its knowing who my real friends are? The getting rid of something useless in my life may be my dad's girlfriend - i have had a major falling out in a way with my dad and his g/f and i actually feel better for it! Dealing with suppressed hurt or previous trauma could be whats happened with me on a personal side the last few weeks with my neighbour passing away etc or even with trying for a baby! And i havnt cried in ages until yesterday at work after feeling really low for such a long time!



Dizzi squirrel said:


> To see a particular *actor * or actress in your dream, look at the role they are playing. Even though you may not know them on a personal level, how you perceive them or the characters they play can provide understanding in how it relates to you To see a celebrity in your dream, represents your beliefs and understanding about him or her. Something in you waking life has triggered these similar beliefs and feelings. It is not uncommon that your obsession with a certain celebrity may carry over onto your dream world. *Celebrities* are often seen as heroes and all that is mighty. Also consider any puns within the name.
> *Red* is also the color of danger, shame, sexual impulses and urges. Red is an indication of raw energy, force, vigor, intense passion, aggression, power, courage and passion.
> The color red has deep emotional and spiritual connotations
> 
> ~Dizzi~


Well Harry harper is a doctor in Casualty and im a student nurse so that hits the spot! Well done! My friend has a crush on a doctor at work that i work with and she has been going on about him so that could indicate that! As for the colour red - i do have a lot of anger in me at the moment with many aspects of my life - hubby, dad and g/f, work and ttc! And am quite shameful of something ive done in the last few months!



Dizzi squirrel said:


> To dream that others are *angry with you*. signifies your struggle to regain their lasting favor and friendships
> To see *your parents * in your dream, symbolizes both power, shelter, and love. You may be expressing your concerns and worries about your own parents. Alternatively, it represents the merging of the female and male aspects of your character
> To dream that you are in a dispute with your *mother-in-law*, signifies that you will be greatly annoyed by callous and unfeeling people around you.
> 
> ...


Again spot on with that i do feel love from my mum and dad even though they are divorced now - i do worry about them both and their decisions in life. And yes some people in my life have been annoyed and are callous towards me coz of things i have done recently. And as for rejecting something revolting i have no idea!

So thanks dizzi - hope what i have said has made sense as well! Great thread! I love this

Kate xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Dizzi , 
I don't know how you have the time to interprit all these dreams  
Sending you many   my love .
I don't have a dream catcher at present , but i may be over the badlands later in the year , will have to pick myself an authentic one up .
love and hugs my friend
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow, Dizzi Im impressed!   Thankyou very much  


My Ds has a dreamcatcher above his bed and my Sd has too. We bought them on holiday in Majorca, they were cheap and the kids sleep really well. I will have to get 1 for myself!! 


Linda xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Cleg
Sorry hun, just read it back, it is a bit heavy 
if you want to PM me with any questions please do, prehaps just looking at the feelings involved rather that the "what was said"

Free & linchick - http://www.holisticshop.co.uk/shophome.php?clasrefr=rtl-nmr-nat-ctc (larger the better )
/links

Kate WOW thanks for the great feedback!
PM me if you have worries you wish to share 

Free when might you see the Badlands 
We went in '04 amazing place one of my best memories, I will have to upload a piccy for you

~Dizzi~


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

HI girls, 
I have been reading with a great deal of interest and wondered if you would like to try and "work out" a couple of dreams i have had. the silly thing is the first one i had in 2002 and is still really vivid to this day, the second I had In the house we are in now and the third was but wasnt a dream if you know what i mean and it was recurring over quiet along period of time. ok so here goes (sorry for the waffle by the way)

Dream 1

It is night time and I am running towards a large building, the surroundings are not clear. when i enter the door i notice that the building is a huge communial shower room all tiled in white. i turn round and see the reason I am running a group of girls (unsure of age) are running after me with knives and scissors. they start stabbing at my body and then start on my face. I manage to get free and run back out the door. outside i see a car park with a single red car in it, a man is just standing there watching as these girls run after me. i make for another building a huge barn and when i get into it there is a big dance in there, lots of hay bales and people in country and western style dress. the girls disappear. and thats when i wake up. 

Dream 2

everything looks like an old photo or film in that creamy yellow colour. i am in the counrtyside, looking down i see i am wearing a WW2 soldiers uniform and i am a man. i am sitting on a hay cart surrounded by bales traveling along the country road. when i get of the cart i am instantly in an old train carriage, but I am surrounded by german soldiers, i look down at my uniform it is also german. i can only just understand them talking but i am scared worried they will find out i am an english soldier. there are 3 men sat opposite me and one either side. as the train comes to a stop i wake up.  

and finally dream 3

this is a wierd one and not sure if it was dream, my imagination or a mixture of both....

im laying in bed and im sure im awake, i look around the room as i feel uneasy. i realise im in my nans room. although the window and the view is the one from our own bedroom. im wearing my nans nightclothes. Neil (DH) is laying next to me. i try to move but I cant im pinned to the bed i start to panic. the minute i can vaguley move i grab my phone and go to messages i put the time and what happened in "10.10 woke up pinned to bed but in nans room" .

the wierd thing is i woke up and instantly checked my phone, the words in my dream were on it but i didnt go to bed till well after that time!   i had this dream everynight for ages but normally i would be in our own room. this just struck me as strange as i was my nan! (if you can come up with a good reason for me going nutty i will tell you all something that happened after "dream 3!!" dont know if it would have any bearing on the out come heehee)

hope you can give me a clue as to when ill be carted off to the nutt house lol

Corrina


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi corrina i will have a go for u!

Dream 1:

To dream of *nightime* means that u may expect unusual oppression and hardships in business.
*Running* alone indicates that u will outstrip your friends in the race for wealth and u will occupy a higher place in social life!
*Shower room* foretells that her inclinations tend too much toward light pleasures and frivolities.
To dream of a *knife* is bad for a dreamer as it portends seperation and quarrels and losses in affairs of a business character. To dream that u are *wounded* with a knife foretells domestic troubles in which disobedient children will figure largely.
To dream of seeing a *car* denotes journeying and changing in quick succession. 
A *barn* is an omen of great prosperity. To see *hay bales* means u will meet influential strangers who will add much to your pleasure.

Dream 2:

To dream of the *countryside* means happy reunions under bright promises of future prosperity.
To dream that u are a worthy *soldier* means u will have literal fulfilment of ideals.
To dream of travelling on a *train* means that u will be much worried over some affair which will eventually prove to be of benefit to u.

Dream 3:

To dream of being in *bed* in a different room means unexpected friends will visit u.

Im stuck with this one. Sorry!

I had a similar dream to this as well about my grandad and swear he was in the room with me.

Kate xx


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

*Dizzi*,

WOW, thanks for the dream interpretation - you are spot on especially about the *toilet dream*- I'm a very private person and always worrying about what people think of me.

Keep up the good work and I'll let you know if I have anymore weird ones  

*Popsy* x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh now trying to think of my dream from last nite!

Was in my ward at work transferring a patient from trolley to a bed and was doing this bladder scan on them! Very strange! Then the next thing i was on this boat dingy thing going down a water slide! There was more but i cant really remember!

Kate xx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

I am wondering if some could help me.  

I very rarely have dreams that i can not recall.   Sometimes i am plagued with weeks of restless sleep because of my dreams   anyway, i keep having a dream which is very upsetting.   here goes,  

Firstly, i am with my two younger sisters and there is a big devil killing people and knocking down buildings.   In my dream it does not matter what happens to me i just have to protect my sisters.   I always wake up before anything happens.  

Second dream, I have my youngest sister with me and there is a flood coming and i have to protect her but before the flood happens i wake up.  

Third dream, i am hiding under a bed and i know someone/something is after me but i have baby in my arms, i know it is not my baby but i have to protect the little boy no matter what.   But just as the sheet it being lifted i wake up.  

Fourth dream, I have my youngest sister with me and there is a tidal wave coming.   I have to get her to a safe place so me and my DH split up. He goes to get the cat and i have to get my sister to a safe place. Well i try my hardest to get her to a safe place but can not manage it so i take her to a high building with me,   then all of the sudden i notice my DH is driving his van into the sea towads the wave and i run towards him but i feel like i am getting no where   and the wave is getting closer and tears are running down my face   then the wave is just about to hit when i wake up in tears. 

This is just some of the dreams but they are all about protection, the baby is in a lot of them, the same little boy called steven but i know he is not my baby but i don't know where he has come from.   I have alot of dreams about protecting my younger sisters and even ones about protecting my DH and our cat.   It is always world ending events, tidal waves, floods, fire, hurricane or devil monsters.  

I hope someone can help as they are really getting upsetting.  

Jenny


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Jenny will have a look for u tomorrow as have more time!

And ive had 2 strange dreams as well but will post tomorrow!

Kate xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jenny

Dreaming that you are protecting someone, suggests that you are putting up an emotional wall or a barrier between you and others around you. Consider who or what you are protecting for clues as to what aspect of your own self you are afraid of letting out and letting others know. 
Your sister in your dream, symbolizes some aspect of your relationship with her, whether it one of sibling rivalry, caring, protectiveness, for example 
Your sister may draw attention to your family role and sense of belonging.

Dream 2
Dreaming of a flood usually indicates powerful and difficult emotions causing you to feel swamped and threatened by their intensity.

Dream 3
Your dream baby is very special to you. It doesn't matter that perhaps the baby in your dream is the child of another woman, it is still the baby of your dream. Like any baby, it is something new and vulnerable that has come to life - come to your life. The important question is, what is it that is new and growing in your love, in your work, or in yourself? Or perhaps it is about vulnerability. Therefore the answers you gave to the following questions are important in helping you discover the truth about your dream baby. However, if you are pregnant or hoping for a baby at the time of the dream, your dream baby may be reflecting your hopes, fears or intuitions about pregnancy.

HIDE/HIDDEN/HIDING You may be hiding from feeling, or avoiding awareness of something you don't want to see. Are you being protective - hiding how you really feel about someone, or about your sexual feelings concerning someone.
Hiding a body or object: Not facing difficult feelings connected with the body or thing. 
Hiding from something dangerous, or dangerous thing hidden: Feeling threatened either by unconscious contents or an exterior situation.

dream 4
Tidal Wave 
Seeing a tidal wave in your dream, represents an overwhelming emotional issue that demands attention. 
You may have been keeping your feelings and negative emotions bottled up inside. 
Dreaming that you are in tears, signifies that a healing of some sort is taking place in your life. The tears symbolize compassion, emotional healing and spiritual cleansing. Alternatively, tears may indicate pain.

You may have felt a lot of affection from a cat, and so associate it with sensual, or even sexual pleasure. It can also represent your need to care for someone or be cared for, to have close physical contact.
For some people a cat is a substitute baby, it can therefore depict the strong maternal feelings and desires.

Not Sure if Kate will come up with any more for you but I hope this helps

Dream help for All
Upon waking from a dream, lay still in your bed, keeping your eyes closed and moving as little as possible. Wake up slowly and stay relaxed. Hold on to the feelings you have and let your mind wander to the images of what you have just dreamt. 
Were you frustrated, terrified, or happy? 
Write down as many details in your dream as you can, no matter how minute or seemingly unimportant it may be. 
Do not judge the content or worry if it makes sense. 
The idea is to get it down on paper so you can evaluate it later.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hello

Can someone help me. I had the wierdest dream last (and I never usually remember anything!!!).

My dream (bit gruesome- any veggies please look away now)

I was in my garden, big and in the countryside, and there were ducks, chicken and 3 pigs running around.  I caught one of the pigs, and for some reason, turned it over to look at its belly, but the underneath half of its body had no skin on, and all the flesh was like well.... cooked bacon, and it started tearing and falling apart. At this point the pig who was struggling to get free, rolled back onto its feet, and bit me. But it changed in size from a pig to about the size of a rat! It bit my hand so hard and just hung on, I was shaking my hand to try and get it off but i couldn't. At this point I woke up! 

I used to be veggie as well? And i found this quite disturbing!   

Hun xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Will look at this tommorow as I am on nights 
Keep em comming 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi I am sorry Ive taken so long to reply 

*Hun*
Seeing a pig in your dream, symbolizes dirtiness, greediness, stubbornness or selfishness. 
The pig may also represent opulence and overindulgence. 
dreaming that you are being bitten, represents your vulnerability regarding your unresolved issues emotions.
You may be pestered by a problem or obstacle.

not really sure about the the rest of your dream sorry.

*superstar*

To dream that a _plane crashes_, suggests that you have set overly high and unrealistic goals for yourself. Your goals may be too high and are impossible to realize. You are in danger of having it come crashing down. Alternatively, your lack of confidence, self-defeating attitude and self-doubt toward the goals you have set for yourself is represented by the crashing airplane; you do not believe in your ability to attain those goals. Loss of power and uncertainty in achieving your goals are also signified.
To see _lightning_ in your dream, signifies sudden awareness, insight, and purification. Alternatively, lightning may imply a shocking turn of events. It suggests the many forces governing your life may be beyond your control.

To dream that you are in _terror_,(tension?) forewarns of disappointments and loss.
To see others in terror in your dream, signifies that the unhappiness of friends will impact you as well.

To dream that you are _packing_, signifies big changes ahead for you. You are putting past issues and/or� relationships� to rest and behind you. Alternatively, it represents the burdens that you carry
To dream that you escape from *danger*, signifies that you will rise to a place of high position and honor in your business and social circle. 
To dream that you are in _terror_, indicates unresolved fears or doubts which need to be confronted
if you are _running from _ an attacker or any danger, then it suggests that you are not facing and confronting your fears
To dream of _blowing winds_, symbolizes your life force, energy, and vigor. It reflects changes in your life. 
dreaming of strong or gusty winds, represents turmoil and trouble for you. You are experiencing much stress in some waking situation.

Hope this helps!

~Dizzi~

Any more


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

now dont laugh! but i always have a recurring nightmare about an island with loads of giant red crabs on it! I think it might be christmas island that does have them. The crabs are everywhere and cars just have to run over them! etc 

No idea why i keep having it, have had it for last ten years or so every so often 

see told you not to laugh 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Suzie*
_Crab_ = Fear or strong emotion causing tension within, especially abdominally. This may be due to fear or guilt of sensual pleasure. It may also represent outer hardness or cynicism covering inner softness; or outer hardness and graspingness in life. If the crab is threatening someone it points to a desire to cause pain to others
To see a crab in your dream, signifies you perseverance and tenacity. On an extreme note, you maybe be too clingy and dependant and hanging on to a hopeless endeavor. Crabs are also symbolic of your irritable personality, as in the pun, being "crabby".

_Red_ is an indication of raw energy, force, vigor, intense passion, aggression, power, courage and passion. The color red has deep emotional and spiritual connotations.
Red is also the color of danger, shame, sexual impulses and urges. Perhaps you need to stop and think about your actions.

To see an_ island _ in your dream, signifies ease and comfort after much struggle.
dreaming that you are on an island, symbolizes pleasant journeys, peace, solitude and fortunate enterprises.
seeing a barren island in your dream, denotes forfeiture of happiness and money.
To dream that you are in stranded on a island, signifies that you are in a rut and do not quite know what to do with your life. On the other hand, you may be seeking some solitude.

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey Dizzi, what does it mean if you dream about rats??
I dream that i am in a house and I can hear and see them running everywhere...Horrible devils! (sorry to any pet rat keepers..the funny thing is I LIKE pet rats!)
love Pobby xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I didnt have the dream my Df did but am interested to know what it means!!

All he dreamt was that we had a baby and the 3 of us were at home!! Thats it!!!

Liz x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I will look these up when I am home 

~Dizzi~


----------

